# The Lucy Hat (K)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I posted this hat a few days ago (the burgundy version) and was interested in a discussion of the MANY different methods of knitting short rows. While knitting the first hat I used the directions in the pattern for a "standard" wrap and turn short row. I decided to knit the same pattern (my daughter requested one in blue) but trying different methods of short row techniques.

I opted to begin a new topic due to the "group" of posters who like to take over topics with "gossip" instead of knitting discussion. I am not interested in "gossip" or chit chat (as I do not subscribe to that section) so I will just begin the knitting conversation here and let them chat away amongst themselves.

The pattern can be found here...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucy-hat-2

I used some alpaca yarn purchased from a neighbor who raises, shears and spins the fiber into yarn. I LOVE working with alpaca because it is so soft and warm!

When knitting the blue version, I utilized several different short row techniques.... I LOVE KimmyZ's video/tutorial because I have trouble SPOTTING the wraps "on the way back". I am a very fast knitter and will knit right by unless I place a marker before and after each wrap... Kimmy's method is even better (for me)!!👍👍

Her video is here... Thanks again, Kimmy!!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

very 1920's! Cute,


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the hats! Always interested in your avatars, is this your daughter's wedding or a son's? Handsome couple. Will look at the tutorial. Am not a fast knitter like you, but can knit a hat. Not an expert on short rows, though. But yours look flawless. Will have to search out KimmyZ's tutorial.
Dot


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

neat hats


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Could someone please explain "short row"?
Thank you!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Love the hats! Always interested in your avatars, is this your daughter's wedding or a son's? Handsome couple. Will look at the tutorial. Am not a fast knitter like you, but can knit a hat. Not an expert on short rows, though. But yours look flawless. Will have to search out KimmyZ's tutorial.
> Dot


Thanks for the compliments. The photo is of MY wedding... 30 years ago this month....

The video is PERFECT for me as the turns are not wrapped, but "caught" or "marked" with scrap yarn! No "trying to see the wrap or figure out which IS the wrapped stitch! Pretty cool!!👍👍


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Katie in Maine said:


> Could someone please explain "short row"?
> Thank you!


It is a method of shaping knitting....

A short row is a row that is not fully knitted; the work is turned before reaching the end of the row. Just before the work is turned, the yarn is generally passed around the next unknitted stitch to prevent a hole from forming at the turning point.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Great work! I love cloche hats and love this pattern! I'm working on a shrug for my GD that utilizes short rows. ( I'm currently suffering from second sleeve syndrome, but plan to take it to my knitting group for encouragement to finish quickly!). Once completed, I'll post it.

BTW, the hat looks great on you. You just need some Art Deco jewelry and you'll rock that 20s flapper look! :lol:


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> It is a method of shaping knitting....
> 
> A short row is a row that is not fully knitted; the work is turned before reaching the end of the row. Just before the work is turned, the yarn is generally passed around the next unknitted stitch to prevent a hole from forming at the turning point.


Thank you so much! I am knitting a corkscrew scarf which uses the technique for the twist. I never knew the proper terminology. I appreciate the education! Lovely work & Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Love your hats, I try to avoid short row knitting but I will try this method; wishing you an early congratulations on your 30th anniversary&#128522;


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy Anniversary!! That is a very interesting short row - I hate wrap and turns, this looks perfect! Thanks for the pix and the tutorial.

Dot


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

asty said:


> Love your hats, I try to avoid short row knitting but I will try this method; wishing you an early congratulations on your 30th anniversary😊


Thank you. I avoided them as well.... I hated to be "slowed down" by trying to FIND the wrapped stitch! This was on my knitting skills "list" for a while now and I really liked KimmyZ's video!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Katie in Maine said:


> Thank you so much! I am knitting a corkscrew scarf which uses the technique for the twist. I never knew the proper terminology. I appreciate the education! Lovely work & Happy Anniversary!!


You are welcome. I love to learn everything I can about knitting.... AND sharing when I can.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I really like the blue hat and the crown is very nicely done but I really love the colors on your first one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love the hats! Cute model.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty hat and colours.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Your hats are very nice.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Of course... Two youngest came back from summer camp tonight. My youngest "wants a purple one".... More opportunity to practice my short rows on a purple version for Chloe!!!!!! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

The only time I've used short rows I was using a loop stitch (beard for Santa hat), and finding any stitches amongst the loops of beard was a challenge. I'll try this next time. I too really like the crown on this cloche, the little extra makes it interesting, adds "pretty"!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Cute hats!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely hat.. :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Cute hats.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Cute hat. Love the asymmetry.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I started this hat today and used German short rows. So easy! I'll never go back to wrap and turn. I watched Very Pink's tutorial on the German short rows and they are simple. I've finished the brim and it looks very good. 

I enjoy trying new techniques also but I'm not quite as adventurous as you, LOL! Once I find something I like, I tend to stick with it and I get stuck in a rut.

Love both the hats!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

altogirl said:


> I started this hat today and used German short rows. So easy! I'll never go back to wrap and turn. I watched Very Pink's tutorial on the German short rows and they are simple. I've finished the brim and it looks very good.
> 
> I enjoy trying new techniques also but I'm not quite as adventurous as you, LOL! Once I find something I like, I tend to stick with it and I get stuck in a rut.
> 
> Love both the hats!


Would you be so kind as to direct me to the tutorial...thank you


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Would you be so kind as to direct me to the tutorial...thank you


Sure! Here's the link to the YouTube video. There are others but I like Very Pink's thoroughness.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

altogirl said:


> Sure! Here's the link to the YouTube video. There are others but I like Very Pink's thoroughness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

altogirl said:


> I started this hat today and used German short rows. So easy! I'll never go back to wrap and turn. I watched Very Pink's tutorial on the German short rows and they are simple. I've finished the brim and it looks very good.
> 
> I enjoy trying new techniques also but I'm not quite as adventurous as you, LOL! Once I find something I like, I tend to stick with it and I get stuck in a rut.
> 
> Love both the hats!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: that's exactly what I used, too. So easy and love the technique!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Check out Eunny Jang's short row techniques. She has a great video from when she was with Knitting Daily. Very easy to understand and follow.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Speaking of short rows, I just did this one on a pair of baby socks, turned out just fine... no holes...hope I can find the picture now LOL here is the link to the heel pattern, there are links in the pattern for the youtube video of the heel.

http://www.k1p1design1.com/socks.html


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

starrz-delight said:


> Speaking of short rows, I just did this one on a pair of baby socks, turned out just fine... no holes...hope I can find the picture now LOL here is the link to the heel pattern, there are links in the pattern for the youtube video of the heel.
> 
> http://www.k1p1design1.com/socks.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Lovely hats and Happy 30th.


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Amy, thanks for your post of those pretty hats. The alpaca yarn looks beautifully soft and knits into a well defined texture as well as smooth where applicable. I am always in awe at how nice decreases appear too. Well done.
. I am as slow as you are fast and I bet many others here are too. It's nice to know I am not the only one who had trouble with the short rows and wraps or turns. I will make good use of those links.
I admire you for your abilities and beauty and think I am not the only one. You have made amazing progress. Cheers.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

The hats look lovely and the yarn is delicious!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

While I can't contribute to the short row conversation, I can express my gratitude to all you KPers who have given me confidence and encouragement to try new stitches.

Amy, your hats are gorgeous and I WILL bookmark. Happy anniversary....we celebrated #40 this month! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

altogirl said:


> Sure! Here's the link to the YouTube video. There are others but I like Very Pink's thoroughness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> Speaking of short rows, I just did this one on a pair of baby socks, turned out just fine... no holes...hope I can find the picture now LOL here is the link to the heel pattern, there are links in the pattern for the youtube video of the heel.
> 
> http://www.k1p1design1.com/socks.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

So very well done, Amy. Love your Lucy Hats and your posts!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Amy, I love both your hats..the colors and pattern are great! You did a fine job on knitting them. Kimmy's way of doing short rows is very helpful. I, like you, will try different ways, and I also like the video on german short rows. That gal is really good, have watched her on other videos.
You mention Chloe (?) Hope she likes her new hat too. Purple is my second favorite color.
Enjoy your 30th...
Best wishes,
Edie 
:thumbup:


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Great hat...beautiful work! This has just been added to my favorites in Ravelry. Thank you for the post&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Really a great pattern and I love both color choices. Have to get my hands on some Alpaca because the more I hear about it, the more I want to touch it. I will be making this for my DIL who wears hats very well - me not at all! Thank you to everyone who contributed short row tutorials. I don't have problems with them, but learning different methods is always a plus.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> Speaking of short rows, I just did this one on a pair of baby socks, turned out just fine... no holes...hope I can find the picture now LOL here is the link to the heel pattern, there are links in the pattern for the youtube video of the heel.
> 
> http://www.k1p1design1.com/socks.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Amy, you graciously share your knitting and insights into patterns. The hats are terrific, both fun and fashionable. Thanks~


----------



## Sherry Vermilye (Oct 21, 2013)

This hat has been in my Ravelry que forever! I've just started learning about short rows by working on Frankie Brown's ten stitch twist. Watched Kimmy's video -- thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow Amy! They are downright gorgeous! Great job and thanks for sharing your techniques.


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Very nice would love the pattern


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That hat seems to work well with you but for some reason the true color does not come out in your picture and it could be the lighting. If that is the blue hat that you have displayed that you are modeling-- it seems like more of a light gray on you. I would think the true blue one really would bring out the color in your eyes. I guess what I am saying is that the color in your photo could be a little more vibrant and your picture would be striking!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful hats!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Amy, your hats are really lovely. I like this design more than the one that I made for my daughter last year. Since she can not have too many hats, I can safely make another. Thanks for sharing your expertise! Bookmarked for further learning!! 

Happy 30th Anniversary! Your wedding photo is beautiful.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I made this hat for my daughter and liked it so much that I bought more yarn to do another one. I have yet to do that one! It will get done though. You have inspired me to get busy and do it! Thanks. Yours are cute, great job.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Love this hat. I don't normally buy patterns but this one is tempting for sure. So cute, and cute on you.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I posted this hat a few days ago (the burgundy version) and was interested in a discussion of the MANY different methods of knitting short rows. While knitting the first hat I used the directions in the pattern for a "standard" wrap and turn short row. I decided to knit the same pattern (my daughter requested one in blue) but trying different methods of short row techniques.
> 
> I opted to begin a new topic due to the "group" of posters who like to take over topics with "gossip" instead of knitting discussion. I am not interested in "gossip" or chit chat (as I do not subscribe to that section) so I will just begin the knitting conversation here and let them chat away amongst themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

catlover1960 said:


> Your hats are great and thank you for another way to do short rows. My favorite short row technique is shadow wraps, learned from this website.
> 
> http://socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/05/short-rows-shadow-wraps/


Thank you for another technique to try...busy busy


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty hat


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Your hats are beautiful. The design is so simple and modern and yet so stylish. I just love the look and your choice of colors. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for the video. I have never been able to master the short row (always end up with holes) and I am knitting a cabled vest right now which, when I read ahead, utilizes the short row for the shoulder shaping. This should help a lot....I hope.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I posted this hat a few days ago (the burgundy version) and was interested in a discussion of the MANY different methods of knitting short rows. While knitting the first hat I used the directions in the pattern for a "standard" wrap and turn short row. I decided to knit the same pattern (my daughter requested one in blue) but trying different methods of short row techniques.
> 
> I opted to begin a new topic due to the "group" of posters who like to take over topics with "gossip" instead of knitting discussion. I am not interested in "gossip" or chit chat (as I do not subscribe to that section) so I will just begin the knitting conversation here and let them chat away amongst themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link, catlover!!!!! Will try this one as well.....&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love both hats. I especially like the maroon hat but the crown of the blue one is great. Great stitching as always. I am unsure of wrap and turn but may venture into it with your idea of a marker before each wrap. I too miss the wraps. Thanks for the link to Kimmy's video.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Amynuts, I like the blue hat very much but think I prefer the hats without the ridge. The crown decreases look great.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Of course... Two youngest came back from summer camp tonight. My youngest "wants a purple one".... More opportunity to practice my short rows on a purple version for Chloe!!!!!! 😜😜😜


Ooooh, purple will be great. Waiting to see that one.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely hats Amy, look so comfy and love colors you used. Happy 30th Anniversary.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I like that hat. When you posted it before I resisted buying the pattern, but this time I give in. Thanks for the link and I am off to buy the pattern.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this short row method. Up until now, I've been using the method used for the Dreambird Shawl - but I think I may like this one better. I'm certainly going to give it a try!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

altogirl said:


> I started this hat today and used German short rows. So easy! I'll never go back to wrap and turn. I watched Very Pink's tutorial on the German short rows and they are simple. I've finished the brim and it looks very good.
> 
> I enjoy trying new techniques also but I'm not quite as adventurous as you, LOL! Once I find something I like, I tend to stick with it and I get stuck in a rut.
> 
> Love both the hats!


Love the hats! You look great in that style. I too am a big fan of German short rows but I will definitely give this new way a try. I hate wrap and turns!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Amy, both hats are outstanding. Just love that style and it looks fantastic on you. Hope you get to make yourself one! Glad you liked the short row method in my video. I'm like you. It's sometimes hard to see where you need to pick up on the way back, and the waste yarn completely solves that problem. Can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just finished making a 'specially requested' Lucy for a friend of mine going through Chemo. LOVE doing short row work - do not do so well on hats usually, but this one came out pretty well. Used Cascade "Luna" cotton yarn - worked Brilliantly!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> I just finished making a 'specially requested' Lucy for a friend of mine going through Chemo. LOVE doing short row work - do not do so well on hats usually, but this one came out pretty well. Used Cascade "Luna" cotton yarn - worked Brilliantly!


Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing!! The cotton should be very comfortable and the snug fit of the cloche style will look flattering.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow! I just LOVE your hats!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

The hat is lovely! Goes for the model as well!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful knitting, lovely patterns


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Smarty said:


> Very nice would love the pattern


It can be purchased at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucy-hat-2


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome! You did a great job!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Love the hat!!!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mamapr80 said:


> I just finished making a 'specially requested' Lucy for a friend of mine going through Chemo. LOVE doing short row work - do not do so well on hats usually, but this one came out pretty well. Used Cascade "Luna" cotton yarn - worked Brilliantly!


Wow! Your hat is spot on, and you wear it wonderfully! Very pretty, love your dark eyes! Good work!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> I just finished making a 'specially requested' Lucy for a friend of mine going through Chemo. LOVE doing short row work - do not do so well on hats usually, but this one came out pretty well. Used Cascade "Luna" cotton yarn - worked Brilliantly!


Wishing speedy healing for your friend and this is the prettiest hat. I love cotton hats!
Christine :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> I just finished making a 'specially requested' Lucy for a friend of mine going through Chemo. LOVE doing short row work - do not do so well on hats usually, but this one came out pretty well. Used Cascade "Luna" cotton yarn - worked Brilliantly!


Very pretty...nice colors and nice knitting. Hope your friend heals quickly. Best wishes from another Northern Virginian.
:thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love both hats and the crown is so perfect.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mamapr80 said:


> I just finished making a 'specially requested' Lucy for a friend of mine going through Chemo. LOVE doing short row work - do not do so well on hats usually, but this one came out pretty well. Used Cascade "Luna" cotton yarn - worked Brilliantly!


Well done, looks lovely on you, best wishes to your friend


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

starrz-delight said:


> Speaking of short rows, I just did this one on a pair of baby socks, turned out just fine... no holes...hope I can find the picture now LOL here is the link to the heel pattern, there are links in the pattern for the youtube video of the heel.
> 
> http://www.k1p1design1.com/socks.html
> 
> ...


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice knitting, your hats are very pretty and you make a very lovely model


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> I just finished making a 'specially requested' Lucy for a friend of mine going through Chemo. LOVE doing short row work - do not do so well on hats usually, but this one came out pretty well. Used Cascade "Luna" cotton yarn - worked Brilliantly!


Your hat is looks wonderful on beautiful you! Lucky lady to have a friend like you! You should make one for yourself as well! I really love the idea of using cotton instead of wool - a more year-round kind of hat. Kudos to you!


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 27, 2012)

Love your avatar!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Your hat is looks wonderful on beautiful you! Lucky lady to have a friend like you! You should make one for yourself as well! I really love the idea of using cotton instead of wool - a more year-round kind of hat. Kudos to you!


I agree, she is beautiful in this style!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Cute hats, so 1920's


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments from everyone on the knitting and I will pass along the lovely remarks to my Knitting Sister Trish (aka Quadshotyarn on Ravelry) - I don't dare do my own modeling LOL


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Lovely hats, the short rows are great, happy anniversary &#127881;


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mamapr80 said:


> Thanks for the compliments from everyone on the knitting and I will pass along the lovely remarks to my Knitting Sister Trish (aka Quadshotyarn on Ravelry) - I don't dare do my own modeling LOL


You are so modest😏


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Amy, cute hat and looks nice on you. Happy 30th.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

mamapr80 said:


> I just finished making a 'specially requested' Lucy for a friend of mine going through Chemo. LOVE doing short row work - do not do so well on hats usually, but this one came out pretty well. Used Cascade "Luna" cotton yarn - worked Brilliantly!


It does look "awesome" on you. A job "well done"!!
Healing prayers to your friend.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Amy, your hats are lovely!!
Thanks for sharing your techniques and the pattern links!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

The subject of "short rows" has been very informative. Most things I knit require short rows and sometimes I don't care for the result of the method used in the instructions. Thanks to all who contributed to the alternatives.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, I also found this site very helpful for knitting short rows in the round.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Those are absolutely adorable. Great knitting.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great hats. I'm going to bookmark this post so I can go back and look at the video.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

lovely


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Love this hat. Will have to make this one. GREAT JOB. Love seeing all you do.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Smarty said:


> Very nice would love the pattern


Me too, please, lovely hats.

Happy anniversary, I missed your wedding photo, would love to see it please.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice hats.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Me too, please, lovely hats.
> 
> Happy anniversary, I missed your wedding photo, would love to see it please.


The link to the hat pattern is in my post. We look like babies... we WERE legal, 18 years old..... 😳😳😳


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Lovely, Amy.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> The link to the hat pattern is in my post. We look like babies... we WERE legal, 18 years old..... 😳😳😳


Thank you, they are lovely

We were babies too, I was 20 1/2 & married on DH's 21st birthday, here you had to be 21 to be legal .......many many arguments with my widowed Mum she did not want to give her permission, felt we were too young, butwe won her around just in time!!!!!!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

What lovely wedding pictures!
You look beautiful!
Happy Anniversary!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

altogirl said:


> Sure! Here's the link to the YouTube video. There are others but I like Very Pink's thoroughness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

as always classy knitting


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Thanks for posting this! I KNEW I had seen a great example of German short rows, but I could not, for the life of me, remember which channel it was. Time for me to get rolling on my new project.


YouTube is a wonderful tool.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

.


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful Amy, simply beautiful!!


----------

